# need some advice please



## Hannahggg (May 17, 2015)

I have been looking after 2 cats for a friend until she finds her own home and they haven't showed any interest in them since they left them here. I have paid for all treatment and food for the past 3 months she hasn't offered anything towards the expense, she hasn't even asked about them or been round to see them. They are fighting with other cats in. the area and also my 2 cats which is making them all distressed. My cats barely come in the house anymore. I can't afford to keep them anymore and believe they would be better elsewhere, also treated better and looked after treatmentwise. Does anyone know where I'd stand with rehoming them asanother friend has offered to have them. Would this be acceptable as its in the cats best interests they can get the love and care they deserve


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, what were the terms of the agreement with your friend when you arranged to foster the cats for her? Did you agree to keep the cats until your friend has found her own home? If so, has she found a home for herself yet?

Was the agreement that your friend would pay for the cats food and vet expenses throughout the time you have them? If there was no agreement (either verbal or in writing) for her to pay their food and vet fees, then you can't actually insist that she does pay (although as a friend you would hope she might).

The fact she hasn't been to see the cats for 3 months is not reason enough for your to re-home them. It could be that she has had a lot of other things going on in her life. If you'd had them with you for a year and she'd not seen them, or asked after them, it might be different. But even then you would need to give her the opportunity to make alternative fostering arrangements for the cats. Three weeks [or a month at most] should be long enough for her to find somewhere else. Give her an actual date when you would like the cats to be collected by, and say firmly that you are not willing to keep them after that date..

You can mention to her that if she no longer wants her cats, you will re-home them for her to a good home, but my guess is that she may be aghast at the idea of losing them.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I must admit I find is strange that your friend is totally disinterested in her cats if she cares for them. The cats are legally hers so you can't do anything with them without her agreement. Does she live near to you or away which is a possible reason she doesn't visit. I think if she were a friend of mine I would explain I can't continue to keep them if for no other reason than they are now fighting with your cats which is making them all unhappy. No need to mention money, which could be a bone of contention. As Chillminx says it would be best to give her a deadline to take the cats back, if she isn't in a position to do it not having found a home still, she will have to make alternative arrangements. You could slip in that you have a friend who would have them as she is looking for cats but it would have to be permanently. Then you would have to take it from there.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Was the agreement that your friend would pay for the cats food and vet expenses throughout the time you have them? If there was no agreement (either verbal or in writing) for her to pay their food and vet fees, then you can't actually insist that she does pay (although as a friend you would hope she might).


Actually, I disagree with this statement. If she wants to retain possession of the cats then the responsibility for their costs is hers and not yours. Even if you took them on as a favour it's is reasonable to assume that she would at least contribute towards their care, irrespective of whether this was written down or not. It is totally unreasonable for her to expect for you to pay everything for their extended break and then for her to waltz in at the end and reclaim them. I'm sorry to say, but she is basically taking advantage of you

I would contact your friend and just let her know that you're just not able to continue to pay for her cat's care and that she needs to start supporting her cats herself and she will need to find someone else who is willing to take them. I would also just out and out ask if she still wants the cats as she's not been round to see them in three months and hasn't even asked you about them.

If she says no (which I suspect she will), rehome them.

If she says yes then you need to ask her to start paying, start visiting and start looking for someone else to have the cats while she finds a new home. Be firm, tell her what you expect from her in terms of both finance and visits and give a deadline for her to find someone else to foster her pets. State clearly that if she continues to behave in this manner, you will be forced to assume that she doesn't want them and you will rehome them.

At this point you have given her fair warning of what will happen and the choice is down to her. You might want to email her, so you have proof of what was said by you and when - this way, if she ever comes back and accuses you of rehoming her cats without permission you will have rock hard proof that you warned her this would happen and by her inaction she effectively gave you permission to let you proceed with the rehoming.

At the moment you're letting her get away with some pretty unfriendlike and unownerlike behaviour, and as long as you say nothing she'll continue to do so - which isn't fair to you, your cats or her cats.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Erenya said:


> Actually, I disagree with this statement. If she wants to retain possession of the cats then the responsibility for their costs is hers and not yours. Even if you took them on as a favour it's is reasonable to assume that she would at least contribute towards their care, irrespective of whether this was written down or not. It is totally unreasonable for her to expect for you to pay everything for their extended break and then for her to waltz in at the end and reclaim them. I'm sorry to say, but she is basically taking advantage of you


I would have thought it goes without saying it would be reasonable to _assume _the friend would contribute to the care of the cats whilst they are being fostered by the OP! Of course *morally *the owner should reimburse the OP for what she's spent on cat food and vet fees. Not to pay one's way would surely be taking advantage of the OP's kindness!

What I said was the OP would not be able to _insist_ her friend paid her back for food and vet fees (by which I meant the OP would have no legal right to claim the money) if there was no actual agreement (i.e. no contract) between the two friends. _Whether the agreement (i.e. the contract) was in writing or merely verbal is neither here nor there. _

What is important is the question of whether any payment (for food and vet fees) was ever discussed between the two friends and if so what was said. If the owner did say she would pay for the food (or "help" with food), the OP can if she wishes sue her friend in the Small Claims Court to get her money. If the subject never came up for discussion in any way, shape or form between the two friends then I'm afraid the OP cannot assume her friend ever intended to pay for the cats support.

I hope that clarifies my comments.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Ah yes, apologies! I totally agree that the OP couldn't claim back money already spent, but could request/insist on money being paid going forward


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Erenya said:


> Ah yes, apologies! I totally agree that the OP couldn't claim back money already spent, but could request/insist on money being paid going forward


You're right the OP can certainly insist on that.


----------

